# Sekonda Ultra Thin & Alarm Nos



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have just received the Sekonda ultra thin ,i received the alarm a couple of months ago,both are new old stock in there original boxes,bought on U.K e.bay very cheaply.

It just reminds me of the reasons why i collect Russian Watches and also,although it tends to get a bit of stick,why i think you can still pick up a bit of a bargain on e.bay.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sometimes, especially when I see watches like those, I wish I hadn't given up on Ruskies.









Nice pic Russ and great finds, that slim Sekonda, regardless of cost, is one beautiful watch.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Doesn't matter Russ where they are made or how much they cost, as long as you like them. 

Well done, like the way you have caught the dial on that nice ultra thin.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks for the kind comments MarkF and Bladerunner,i have a few other types of watches but always seem to get most enjoyment and wear out of my Russian ones,i think they did make some of the most understated [and underated]watches,especially during the 50s 60s and 70s.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Russ Cook said:


>


That's a beautiful watch by any standard, congrats









I had one in the early 80s - forgot to take it off when I went swimming on holiday in Spain & it never recovered


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A very nice pair of watches; I agree that there are still some very good deals in Russian watches, especially Sekonda's, which seem to be undervalued, and '50's Kirovskies, another of my favourites...

I've been wearing this one today, again an e*bay bargain which I really like.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks Dapper,no watertightness was not Poljot Sekonda strongpoint,if i go swimming i tend to use this;



Subsequently to be rescued by anyone handy nearby[its like going for a swim with one of those old style sewing machines attached to your wrist







]

Many Thanks Chris,that is a beautiful watch.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Gangue,

Looking at the thin Sekonda, and also looked at a thin Luch. The Luch claims to use the 2209 movement (Poljot?), so does the Sekonda also?

Curious, that's all, and wanting to learn.

The Luch has the same sort of look about it in many ways, and was on the Sunday oldie thread to-days as well as the skinny Sekonda.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Beautiful pair of watches there - the Sekonda/Poljot alarm remains one of my favourite watches and was the first 'proper' watch I bought, for the princely sum of Â£14 from Argos when I was 13/14!

I believe that the ultra slim watches were released in two variants - I have a Luch with a Luch movement but there was also a Poljot branded version - whether or not it had a different movement I don't know but I suspect it would be the same.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Black & Gold , Mel,

Thank you for the kind comments,the ultra thin watches were based on the same movement,i have not got a movement picture of the one posted,here is another one of my 2209s with the same movement.





There is a very rare Russian watch with an ultra ultra thin [can you believe] movement made by Poljot with 2200 movement in,i have never seen one.







.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I feel the need - - -

These really are nice looking watches, I didn't realise just how slim they are!









Must start looking for one of the Luch to start with I think?

Then maybe a Sekonda (or two or three) after that!


----------

